# Rust on DC56 Si case and bracelet



## AKM

I appreciate that there is an older thread on Damasko rust, however I've had a problem on a much newer watch. My Damasko is 1-year and 11-months old and was bought new from a UK authorised dealer. This year, it has been back to Damasko under warranty for timekeeping, which was resolved to my satisfaction. When I sent the watch, I removed this bracelet and then refitted it when the watch came back. The watch was spotless when it came back. After a few months back on the bracelet, I've had a problem with rust on the bracelet and the watch case.

My first sign of trouble was a mark on one of the bracelet links that could not be removed and I suspected it was some sort of rust or chemical reaction, but there was no sign of trouble anywhere else or between the links:









Yesterday I removed the bracelet to find this:







[/URL]
The rust was all over the lug gap and the inside of the bracelet end link. I tried in vain to clean it all up, but visible pitting remains on the watch case and rust on the bracelet. The following pictures show the parts after clean up.

Case pitting:









End link pitting and rust:









More end link rust:









Rust inside the lug corresponding to the end link:









A bit about me, I do not use watches in salt water, I do not live in a humid environment (Yorkshire is one of the least humid places on Earth). I've been collecting watches for over 20-years and have even worked in jewellery and watch retail. I regularly clean and rinse my watches and they are never abused, I have never had an issue like this one with any other brand. I appreciate this may sound defensive, but watch forums can be unkind citing 'pilot error' and I'm not a newbie who has never owned a watch before.

What should I do? Do I just get the watch and bracelet back to the authorised dealer as soon as possible and hope that Damasko will replace the affected parts? I'm hoping the 2-year warranty covers this.

An added complication is that Jura Watches supplied the watch and a year later, Page & Cooper supplied the bracelet which was ordered as a new part from Damasko. P&C no longer stock the brand. I know these retailers have been criticised in the past but as a consumer they are all I've got in my country.

Irrespective of which of the parts is at fault, both my watch and bracelet are now damaged by the rust and have pitting, I also worry that although it improved with cleaning, the rust will just keep coming back. To return the watch to Germany at my own expense would cost £200-300 due to the insurance.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Happy Acres

You should contact them directly.


----------



## AKM

Happy Acres said:


> You should contact them directly.


Thanks, I guess it wouldn't hurt.

They've taken their website offline and so I'm guessing that all enquiries (whether they be sales, service or warranty) go to: [email protected]

I can't see any e-mail address in the watch passport leaflet. I don't speak a word of German, so phoning them doesn't seem to be an option.


----------



## justin86

Try [email protected].

Good luck. Based on my limited experience, you're gonna need it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

justin86 said:


> Try [email protected].
> 
> Good luck. Based on my limited experience, you're gonna need it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's great thanks.

Without wishing to seem unreasonable, it's not easy to find the contact details for service with the website down and I'm not sure that every question that goes to the generic inbox always gets a response, hence why I posted.

I'm suspecting that the steel in the bracelet was defective in some way, though the subsequent rust has caused pitting to my watch case. I have felt physically sick over this and the watch was in perfect condition after I received it back after its repair under warranty in June this year; I refitted the bracelet and 4-months later I've got this issue.


----------



## MKN

I have had luck talking directly with Sergiu at 
onita (at) damasko-watches.com

Replace (at) with @ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

AKM said:


> Thanks, I guess it wouldn't hurt.
> 
> They've taken their website offline and so I'm guessing that all enquiries (whether they be sales, service or warranty) go to: [email protected]
> 
> I can't see any e-mail address in the watch passport leaflet. I don't speak a word of German, so phoning them doesn't seem to be an option.


PM'd a couple emails from my 2016 query, hopefully they are still good. Their English was fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

I gotta believe that Damasko will replace the case and bracelet regardless if the dealers that you purchased them from are no longer stocking their watches. Wow I feel bad for you. Please let us know what transpires. best of luck


----------



## AKM

Thanks to everyone who responded and the personal message.

I received a response from Nadja yesterday apologising for the inconvenience and asking me to send the watch via my dealer. I'm planning to visit Jura Watches who have a store near me either later today or tomorrow. 

I've put all the spare links back in the bracelet, refitted it to the watch case and packed the watch in a service pouch ready to send.

The last time I sent my Damasko back under warranty, it took about 8-weeks from sending the watch to receiving it back. I'll update on what happens.


----------



## StufflerMike

Spoke to Konrad Damasko this morning. He will look into it in person.


----------



## AKM

stuffler said:


> Spoke to Konrad Damasko this morning. He will look into it in person.


That's great, many thanks, I couldn't ask for any more help than that.

Jura Watches now have the watch and will be sending it to Damasko for me. They were very helpful at their Leeds store.


----------



## nepatriot

Sorry to hear about your watch, and hope it all works out. Sounds like it will - you have made contact and have direction on what to do. Sure beats "radio silence", which can happen with some companies.

I've been watching this thread, and digging a bit into rust\corrosion and martensitic steel: looking to get back into Damasko. Seems to come up from time to time, but out of all the watches they sell, probably not too many occurrences. 

I've owned 2 Damasko's (DA46 on their bracelet for about 3 years, and DA47 for a few months). No problems. Flipped the 46 a few months ago, and have looking at a 47. Had many second thoughts after flipping the one I had for the 46. Until that 47, and since, all my watches have had black dials. Until an orange Doxa arrived earlier this spring. Now the white dial is calling me.


----------



## AKM

nepatriot said:


> Sorry to hear about your watch, and hope it all works out. Sounds like it will - you have made contact and have direction on what to do. Sure beats "radio silence", which can happen with some companies.
> 
> I've been watching this thread, and digging a bit into rust\corrosion and martensitic steel: looking to get back into Damasko. Seems to come up from time to time, but out of all the watches they sell, probably not too many occurrences.
> 
> I've owned 2 Damasko's (DA46 on their bracelet for about 3 years, and DA47 for a few months). No problems. Flipped the 46 a few months ago, and have looking at a 47. Had many second thoughts after flipping the one I had for the 46. Until that 47, and since, all my watches have had black dials. Until an orange Doxa arrived earlier this spring. Now the white dial is calling me.


They had a DA46 in stock when I dropped my watch off, it's a sharp looking watch. However I've always been on the fence about Damasko's white dials such as with the DA47, I'm not sure I like the paper-like dial texture, though the jewellers was too brightly lit to appreciate the effect of the lume and perhaps it's different to live with it day to day.

I've not heard anything about my watch yet, though I didn't expect to as these things usually take several weeks.


----------



## AKM

I received a call from Jura Watches on Thursday of last week and on Saturday I went to collect my watch.

Here's my watch as I packaged it, it came back in exactly the same way:









The watch head and case back now look like new. I can't tell whether the case was replaced or the original parts refinished, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a new case as it's spotless and I've also noticed that the logo on the crown lines up differently when screwed down, suggesting it's been replaced.

Unfortunately, I still have a problem. When I collected my watch it was immediately apparent that the work had been done on the case, however the bracelet was in the same condition as it went, including the rust spot near the clasp. I told Jura that I would get the watch home and remove the bracelet to see what they had done.

With the bracelet removed, it looks cleaner but the end link still has some pitting and staining on the inside edges and the bracelet link near the clasp still has the brown rust stain. None of the bracelet parts have been replaced nor do they appear to have been refinished in any way. I still have an email receipt from Page & Cooper for the bracelet, confirming my order and the price paid, dated 17/11/17. My watch with the bracelet attached, was sent to the Damasko factory at end of October '18. I was hoping to have this all taken care of in one go.

I honestly don't know what to do now, as my 'watch' is fixed but the bracelet, which I think was the likely cause of the rust issue, is still as it was.

I'm wearing my watch on a Di-Modell Cronissimo strap as I don't want the bracelet to affect the case:









I realise how much I've missed this watch with its rugged good looks and supreme legibility; it's arguably my favourite watch. I just don't know where I'm supposed to go from here, as my bracelet isn't right and P&C no longer stock the brand.


----------



## noregrets

Have you tried toothpaste? I do it every few months on mine and it takes the corrosion right off. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

noregrets said:


> Have you tried toothpaste? I do it every few months on mine and it takes the corrosion right off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I tried that the first time with both the watch and bracelet before they went off to Damasko, it didn't do any good. Even with an electric toothbrush the pitting remained and the brown stain by the clasp isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Palettj

This seems like a trend that not all issues are addressed the first time when a watch is sent to Germany. Are they not reading the service order or better yet how do they not see rust on a bracelet?


----------



## Avo

stuffler said:


> Spoke to Konrad Damasko this morning. He will look into it in person.


So this is what happens after personal attention from Konrad Damasko? Shameful.

I owned a DA47 for about 20 minutes, bought new from a US AD a year or two ago. The bezel was obviously misaligned. The AD told me that he had no better samples in stock. So I returned it for a full refund (and kudos to the AD for paying postage both ways).

I still think about buying a Damasko. Lately I've been eyeing the DS30 with green second hand and date. No bezel to be misaligned! But threads like this make me back off.


----------



## robmellor

Rust is not something I ever expected to see on a Damasko, I suppose these things happen. Be interesting to see how well they react.


----------



## Sajia32

Why doesn't Damasko make bracelets out of sub steel? I'd buy one.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sajia32 said:


> Why doesn't Damasko make bracelets out of sub steel? I'd buy one.


Imho It doesn't make much sense to mix two different types of steel (martensitic/austenitic) with different hardening properties (through and through / surface). A submarine steel bracelet for the DS30 is in the pipeline.


----------



## AKM

Okay, so here's my limited understanding as a consumer of who's responsible for what:

Any warranty provided by the manufacturer is usually in addition to statutory rights. I can approach Damasko about the issue though my contract for the goods (bracelet) is with the retailer, Page and Cooper.

Within the UK, goods have to be fit for purpose, as described and of sufficient quality. This is described in the Sale of Goods Act 1979 and its replacement the Consumer Rights Act 2015. As the goods were purchase with a credit card, I also have protection under Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act and can make a claim with both the retailer and the credit card provider (though you obviously only get paid by one of them).


So I need to approach Page and Cooper about the issue. 
Or ask Damasko nicely if they will look at it (though the postage costs for me to send the bracelet to Germany are over £50)

As I noted in an earlier post, the repairs to the watch case have been carried out to a high standard and it looks better than new, It's just that I've still got pitting on the bracelet link along with some staining and staining on one of the links. When I sent the watch and bracelet to Germany, I dealt with the retailer Jura Watches (as Jura supplied the watch and P&C the bracelet) and I do not know for certain what instructions they communicated.


----------



## cdustercc

Anyone who ever wants to enter the watch manufacturing business should read this thread and the one about the date window prior to making a large investment. Prior to this, I would have never thought that people would be thinking along the lines of legal remedies to problems with two year old watches that require magnification to see.


----------



## AKM

cdustercc said:


> Anyone who ever wants to enter the watch manufacturing business should read this thread and the one about the date window prior to making a large investment. Prior to this, I would have never thought that people would be thinking along the lines of legal remedies to problems with two year old watches that require magnification to see.


A couple of points to clarify here:

The bracelet was less than 12-month's old when the rust occurred and when the watch and bracelet were sent to Damasko in October 2018.
Although my last blurry phone picture might not do it justice, you can see the rust and pitting with the naked eye.
Damasko repaired the watch, which is now over 2-year's old.

The bracelet was purchased at a later date than the watch. I'm not going to refit the bracelet to the watch whilst pitting and rust remains on the end link. I'm not really sure that anyone would or should be satisfied at spending hundreds of £s on goods of any type, that are defective within 12-months.

To reduce my loss my other options are: to sell the bracelet on eBay in its present condition under the 'spares and repair' category as it's defective; or to order a replacement end link and bracelet link at my own cost and then keep it or sell it. Neither of these would be a great outcome for me, so... I'm left with either asking P&C to sort it out or asking Damasko nicely if they will help.

First world problems and all that.


----------



## Avo

Anyone in any world should be pretty unhappy about buying a €650 item that fails catastrophically within a year, is sent in for warranty repair, and is returned untouched with no explanation.

I will solve my first-world problem by never ever buying anything from Damasko.


----------



## johnnylarue

Really disappointing to hear about this stuff. This was one of the brands I've been looking at as a way to kill time between various Sinn infatuations. Crazy to think that some of the allegedly hardest finishing available on a watch could be vulnerable to rust. All things being equal, I think I'd prefer a few scratches.


----------



## cdustercc

johnnylarue said:


> Really disappointing to hear about this stuff. This was one of the brands I've been looking at as a way to kill time between various Sinn infatuations. Crazy to think that some of the allegedly hardest finishing available on a watch could be vulnerable to rust. All things being equal, I think I'd prefer a few scratches.


Here is a very informative post in regards to base metals, hardening processes, corrosion resistance, and magnetism. It is very applicable to the high performance steels and hardening processes employed by industry leaders like Damasko and Sinn. Just like so many other things in life, all choices involve trade-offs and the article does a nice job of listing the pros and cons of our currently available choices. TimeZone : German Brands » The U-boat steel / Das U-Boot Stahl of Sinn watches


----------



## StufflerMike

cdustercc said:


> Here is a very informative post in regards to base metals, hardening processes, corrosion resistance, and magnetism. It is very applicable to the high performance steels and hardening processes employed by industry leaders like Damasko and Sinn. Just like so many other things in life, all choices involve trade-offs and the article does a nice job of listing the pros and cons of our currently available choices. TimeZone : German Brands Â» The U-boat steel / Das U-Boot Stahl of Sinn watches


Interesting read but I do not see that it applies in any respect to the steel Damasko uses for DA and DC models. DA and DC models aren't made out of austenitic steel (submarine steel is austenitic) but martensitic steel. I beg to differ though. Only The DS30 and Dsub1 - 3 models are made out of austenitic steel (and surface hardened).


----------



## cdustercc

I thought it laid out an interesting comparison between steels that are through hardened via ultra low temps and the steels that are simply surface hardened. While the majority of the post referred to the sub steel, I thought the first half of this paragraph most probably applies to the DA/DC through hardened steels.

"There exists a handful of other low-temperature, between 400 and 600 Celsius, carburizing processes besides tegimenting (Kolsterizing), these processes are usually very well guarded and patented. The downside of these processes is that the corrosion resistance is severely affected. The process imparts nitrogen and carbon into the surface and carbon ties up the chromium such that it cannot form a protective chromium oxide surface layer. The bulk corrosion resistance of stainless is not much better than carbon steel. One has to rely almost exclusively on the corrosion resistance of the resulting case, which will be better than carbon steel but not as good as stainless. This may (will?) weaken partly (totally?) the excellent corrosion resistant of the HY-100/HY-80 U-boat steel. The features of the tegimented or Kolsterized watch: Distortion free, high hardness and exceptional wear resistance, prevention of “galling”, improvement of fatigue strength full retention of corrosion resistance on certain base materials and retention of non-magnetic properties."


----------



## aaamax

Terrific thread AKM, very informative. 
I have seen similar corrosion on tool machinery. Up close it has a different look than regular rust corrosion. Almost like specks that come from underneath the surface.



AKM said:


> (though the postage costs for me to send the bracelet to Germany are over £50)


Just curious as to why it would cost so much to send back to Germany? I guess after Brexit it would be, but now there shouldn't be any extraneous fees.
Cheers.


----------



## AKM

aaamax said:


> Terrific thread AKM, very informative.
> I have seen similar corrosion on tool machinery. Up close it has a different look than regular rust corrosion. Almost like specks that come from underneath the surface.


Thanks.



aaamax said:


> Just curious as to why it would cost so much to send back to Germany? I guess after Brexit it would be, but now there shouldn't be any extraneous fees.
> Cheers.


It's the price for sending it with insurance and tracking. It only gets cheaper if it's sent with no insured value, or if I hold an account with one of the big carrier firms. The pricing to send an individual package as a one-off, is high regardless of whether it's Royal Mail, DHL, Fed Ex etc. Buying insurance separately is also not cheap and whilst some watch collectors use Parcel Pro, I believe that they no longer want to do business with individuals, only companies.

Page & Cooper weren't able to help and so I am taking the watch with the bracelet fitted, to Jura for them to send it back to Damasko.


----------



## oldfatherthames

AKM said:


> Page & Cooper weren't able to help and so I am taking the watch with the bracelet fitted, to Jura for them to send it back to Damasko.


Has there been a happy end for you?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## reachcontrol

Very interested to see what happened here - as a new Damasko owner....


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Please give us an update once you get it all sorted out. I ordered a Damasko DS30, still waiting to get it but I am excited.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Please give us an update once you get it all sorted out. I ordered a Damasko DS30, still waiting to get it but I am excited.


Just in case you did not know. The DS30 and DC56 do use different steels, martensitic vs austenitic (submarine steel).


----------



## AKM

Hi everyone,

I've not heard anything yet and I haven't got the watch back.

If I don't hear anything in the next few days, I'll call Jura with their repair reference and ask them what's going on.

In the meantime, I'm wearing a Longines Bigeye while I wait.


----------



## oldfatherthames

AKM said:


> I've not heard anything yet and I haven't got the watch back.


Oh! And I had assumed that three months later you'd be living happily ever after. I mean it's only UK to Germany and though the goal of Wembley will divide us forever, the war is over and Brexit hasn't happened yet. We're neighbours, I can see England from my house. 

Keeping my fingers crossed it will sort out soon now and to your liking!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AKM

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh! And I had assumed that three months later you'd be living happily ever after. I mean it's only UK to Germany and though the goal of Wembley will divide us forever, the war is over and Brexit hasn't happened yet. We're neighbours, I can see England from my house.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed it will sort out soon now and to your liking!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd  I hope it gets here soon and is okay, I feel like I'm missing something without it.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

stuffler said:


> Just in case you did not know. The DS30 and DC56 do use different steels, martensitic vs austenitic (submarine steel).


Thank you, I didn't know. I am going to assume sub steel is a lot more corrosion resistant than what is used on the DC56?


----------



## brothertime

I don’t have the spec sheet in front of me, but from what I remember, they’re optimized for different conditions. So, while in one environment one will have better corrosion resistance, the other may perform better in a different conditions. I would only call one “better” than the other depending on the conditions in which it is utilized. I’ve never had rust on my case, but I don’t have a bracelet on mine.


----------



## brothertime

I don’t have the spec sheet in front of me, but from what I remember, they’re optimized for different conditions. So, while in one environment one will have better corrosion resistance, the other may perform better in a different conditions. I would only call one “better” than the other depending on the conditions in which it is utilized. I’ve never had rust on my case, but I don’t have a bracelet on mine.


----------



## AKM

I've called Jura Watches and asked them where my watch is. However, whilst they can find my watch on their system, they haven't called me back with an update.

I can only assume that my watch is still with Damasko.

3 returns under warranty in 2-years and each time the watch is away for 3-4 months.


----------



## bezelturning

I had already read some posts prior to this thread about rust and was surprised. Just bought a DA44 with Damest coating for this reason. Personally I would have sent it back for a refund from day one. 

AKM you are very very patient, especially being without your watch for 3-4 months each time you make a return. Damasko should have sent you a loaner watch!

I too will be interested in the outcome. GL


----------



## oldfatherthames

AKM said:


> I've called Jura Watches and asked them where my watch is. However, whilst they can find my watch on their system, they haven't called me back with an update.
> 
> I can only assume that my watch is still with Damasko.
> 
> 3 returns under warranty in 2-years and each time the watch is away for 3-4 months.


Even as a very patient guy, I would put an end to this misery. As Jura Watches obviously doesn't seem to care, I would contact Damasko directly and request information about the status of your watch. And I would not only ask, when to expect the return and what they have done or plan to do on the issue, I would also ask when they have received your DC56. As it is not known, who is responsible for the long delay, this would give Damasko a chance to clear the fog.

Good luck again!
Bernd


----------



## AKM

oldfatherthames said:


> Even as a very patient guy, I would put an end to this misery. As Jura Watches obviously doesn't seem to care, I would contact Damasko directly and request information about the status of your watch. And I would not only ask, when to expect the return and what they have done or plan to do on the issue, I would also ask when they have received your DC56. As it is not known, who is responsible for the long delay, this would give Damasko a chance to clear the fog.
> 
> Good luck again!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd,

I have sent Damasko an e-mail, having made 3 enquires with Jura watches and having got nowhere. I am giving Damasko the courtesy of keeping the e-mail private and allowing them time to respond.

I'm getting to the stage where I need to know where my property is and how to recover it.


----------



## cadenza

AKM said:


> Thanks Bernd,
> 
> I have sent Damasko an e-mail, having made 3 enquires with Jura watches and having got nowhere. I am giving Damasko the courtesy of keeping the e-mail private and allowing them time to respond.
> 
> I'm getting to the stage where I need to know where my property is and how to recover it.


Wow what a crazy thread. As others have pointed out, you certainly seem to have the patience of Job.

Of course you should not publish any emails between yourself and Damasko, out of propriety, but as the actual producer of the watch and the bracelet (as well as a WUS sponsor intent on attracting more clients) Damasko really need to rectify the situation with you personally asap (since mid-August is the worst time to deal with European companies because of holidays), and then really "clarify" with Jura Watches their (Jura's) apparently abominable treatment of you.

Also, this commentary regarding austenitic vs martensitic steel is becoming a bit overdone, in that it seems to me that regardless of the name/type of the steel employed, as a metals specialist Damasko certainly should not be issuing products which indicate _that_ pervasive a degree of rust, especially after such a short usage time.

Best of luck, AKM, and I hope the issue is resolved to your complete satisfaction soon.


----------



## AKM

Jura Watches have responded, as they were copied into my e-mail - I may have the watch back within a week and with a new bracelet.

There was an issue with lost correspondence apparently.


I've said before and despite the issues, I really really like the watch.


----------



## AKM

[duplicate post / browser issue]


----------



## AKM

cadenza said:


> [...] Also, this commentary regarding austenitic vs martensitic steel is becoming a bit overdone, in that it seems to me that regardless of the name/type of the steel employed, as a metals specialist Damasko certainly should not be issuing products which indicate _that_ pervasive a degree of rust, especially after such a short usage time..


I agree.

I don't have any expertise in metallurgy, though it appears to me, from my Chemistry lessons, that having the metal components in direct contact with each other, could cause an issue to spread, even to components that aren't in themselves faulty.

I don't believe that the case was the cause, but rather the batch of steel in the bracelet. The end link fit is quite tight and there was rust in the gap between the end link and the case. One of the outer faces of the bracelet links near the clasp rusted with just exposure to the air, and there was no way for moisture to have got trapped there. Furthermore, for the year prior to fitting the bracelet the case never showed any signs of rust or pitting. This is why I suspect the bracelet was the cause of the issue, though once the case was affected, the whole thing was a mess.

I can honestly say that I have never exposed the watch to salt water, chemicals or a humid environment. I'm mindful of keeping my watches clean and even if it's got a bit sweaty on a hot day, I've cleaned the bracelet with fresh water and dried it off.


----------



## cadenza

AKM said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't have any expertise in metallurgy, though it appears to me, from my Chemistry lessons, that having the metal components in direct contact with each other, could cause an issue to spread, even to components that aren't in themselves faulty.
> 
> I don't believe that the case was the cause, but rather the batch of steel in the bracelet. The end link fit is quite tight and there was rust in the gap between the end link and the case. One of the outer faces of the bracelet links near the clasp rusted with just exposure to the air, and there was no way for moisture to have got trapped there. Furthermore, for the year prior to fitting the bracelet the case never showed any signs of rust or pitting. This is why I suspect the bracelet was the cause of the issue, though once the case was affected, the whole thing was a mess.
> 
> I can honestly say that I have never exposed the watch to salt water, chemicals or a humid environment. I'm mindful of keeping my watches clean and even if it's got a bit sweaty on a hot day, I've cleaned the bracelet with fresh water and dried it off.


It sounds like you will be receiving your watch back in good stead shortly, which is great news.

It would certainly be interesting to hear Damasko's explanation, as the experts/manufacturers, for all that rust. They cannot be happy about it, and must have some ideas as to the cause.

I think you might be right. I am an architect, certainly not involved with watchmaking, but have worked on many buildings which have steel (coated (zinc, copper, etc.) or painted), stainless steel, or titanium cladding, and often (almost always) the cause for any issues with the metal panels was not the fabrication process itself, but the actual (bad quality control) metallurgy of the base stock.

Even cleaning stainless steel/titanium panels with abrasives/tools that contain minor traces of other metals (if the tools had been used on basic steel before, for instance) invariably led to rust becoming transferred and quickly evident. This even applies to stainless steel/titanium bicycle frames, in my experience. This certainly would be the plausible explanation as to why your watch case itself was fine, until the bracelet contacted it.

Anyway, good luck with the freshened watch.


----------



## AKM

I've just collected the watch from Jura Watches. I had been informed that a new bracelet had been fitted.

I had sent the watch in a Swatch Group service box (see earlier photos on this thread) which had a pillow to prevent the watch rattling around and it was the absolute tool for the job. On the day that I prepared the watch to send, I'd had a mishap and lost part of the lug pins and so I substituted a generic spring bar. I had hoped as a gesture of goodwill, that when they took the bracelet off to inspect it, that they would notice and replace the spring bar (since the cost to them was negligible and it's my third warranty return). 

However, the watch was returned loose in a rough looking cardboard box with some bubble wrap inside and no paperwork to say what had been carried out. The warranty was crumpled and had been squashed in and, the watch came back as it went, with the correct lug pins at one end and spring bar at the other. I can see them taking a literal view of what is or isn't their contractual responsibility, but it's disappointing given the circumstances. I've now asked Jura to order another set of lug pins.

In the shop, we could see some minor marks on the bracelet and some shiny marks on the centre section of the end links, a common problem for Damasko bracelets where they rub against the bracelet in storage and transit. I really wish that they would use protective film on the end links to prevent watches from having cosmetic issues.

The bracelet however, is not new and is the same one that I sent but has been refinished / re-blasted (and then presumably the end links were marked in transit). I don't necessarily have an issue with refinishing parts (the bracelet looks better than it went) as long as the parts affected by the rust have been replaced or it's all gone. 

Upon close inspection, both the affected end-link and the link near the clasp, still have some discolouration and pitting - it's just considerably harder to see after they've been blasted. I'll take some photos to show the issue. 

I want the affected parts replaced and I don't want to have to send the whole watch back for a fourth time.


----------



## Happy Acres

Going on a year, maybe it is time to sell this particular watch and start your life again. I might be interested if you do offer it.


----------



## cadenza

AKM said:


> I've just collected the watch from Jura Watches. I had been informed that a new bracelet had been fitted.
> _{snip.._
> I want the affected parts replaced and I don't want to have to send the whole watch back for a fourth time.


You are absolutely correct to be frustrated and disappointed. That shop (Jura) sounds like a hack disaster to be avoided at all costs in the future. I hope Damasko are reading this thread, since Jura sell their products and should be demonstrating much better courtesy and professionalism.

I think you should compile a complete concise history and chronology, including this most recent interaction with Jura, with your paperwork and photos. make a .pdf of it, and email it to both Damasko and their two UK ADs. Screw Jura, leave them out of it. That is completely unsatisfactory treatment, and their "resolution" sounds iffy at best.

What is a bit odd is that the silence from Damasko/reps here, in their own sub-forum, is veritably deafening, so maybe there are parts of the story that I do not know, but best of luck regardless.


----------



## cadenza

Happy Acres said:


> Going on a year, maybe it is time to sell this particular watch and start your life again. I might be interested if you do offer it.


Wow, man. :roll:
The op has been going through hell and hoops and even helping us with his experiences...and this is your solace to him?

Sorry, but... <| .


----------



## oldfatherthames

AKM said:


> ...the watch was returned loose in a rough looking cardboard box with some bubble wrap inside and no paperwork to say what had been carried out.


Let's be clear here: Jura Watches didn't work on the watch and bracelet, they are only the middle-man sending the thing to Damasko and Damasko was doing the service, right?

Then there can be absolutely no justification why you as the owner and Damasko as the manufacturer who is fulfilling the guarantee or at least - if Damasko wouldn't consider this case a guarantee issue - is doing the service, shouldn't have a direct communication and why you shouldn't receive a documentation.



stuffler said:


> Spoke to Konrad Damasko this morning. He will look into it in person.


This was October *2018*.



AKM said:


> Upon close inspection, both the affected end-link and the link near the clasp, still have some discolouration and pitting - it's just considerably harder to see after they've been blasted. I'll take some photos to show the issue.
> 
> I want the affected parts replaced and I don't want to have to send the whole watch back for a fourth time.


This is August *2019*.

It was a 10 months mess already and it looks like a disaster to me now. Man, Damasko should simply tell you directly and clearly their stance on this issue!

Best of luck - again!
Bernd


----------



## cadenza

I agree 100% with oldfatherthames.
Something seems odd, lazy, and even unsavory here, on _somebody's_ (not the op's) part.
And, as oldfatherthames implies, there is some confusion, missing or unclear info.

In this latest go-round:
*A)* Did Jura Watches receive the watch from the op, simply send it on to Damasko, who "fixed" the problem and then sent it back to Jura in that disastrous condition/packaging, with no documentation? That would seem very odd for Damasko, to not supply documentation of the work, to protect themselves if nothing else. Very odd.
*B)* Or, did Jura Watches open the package the op sent them, do nothing with regard to Damasko, and instead remove the bracelet, merely "fix" the bracelet and the case, badly, with some cleaner/steel wool/whatever, re-package (also badly), and send the package back to the OP?

Those are two vastly different scenarios, on so many levels, to the degree that further speculation is probably not prudent until the chain of handlers/actions is made more clear.

But, regardless, what an unfortunate story to read, and again I certainly do hope it is resolved (by Damasko and/or their dealers) to the op's complete and deserved satisfaction.


----------



## oldfatherthames

I'm absolutely sure, there is a delivery note from Damasko, but of course that goes to Jura Watches. It's up to Jura Watches if they want to give the customer a copy. I would completely forget about Jura Watches.

My questions would exclusively go to Damasko and they would be:

- Do they view this issue of rust as a case for which guarantee applies? (Probably they don't and while the OP naturally reckons otherwise, they probably consider their service so far already as goodwill. This could explain this series of subsequent repairs, but no one knows, so I'd get this straight.)
- If not, why?!
- If yes, why didn't they simply replace the bracelet or at least the affected links? Or if that could be the solution now to end this misery. I mean given all this talk about how great ice-hardened steels holds up, I don't see why replacing single-links or the bracelet could be a cosmetic issue. 


Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AKM

cadenza said:


> [...]
> In this latest go-round:
> *A)* Did Jura Watches receive the watch from the op, simply send it on to Damasko, who "fixed" the problem and then sent it back to Jura in that disastrous condition/packaging, with no documentation? That would seem very odd for Damasko, to not supply documentation of the work, to protect themselves if nothing else. Very odd.


I have to be careful how I respond. I believe that there have been some packaging issues (evidenced by new stock arriving with cosmetic defects) and some paperwork issues on repairs, though I do not know the extent, only individual instances and I don't know how representative it is, or what improvements have been made if any.

There have been four authorised retailers in the UK and I've personally dealt with three of them (though one of them was not in regards my particular watch, however they explained publicly why they were no longer stocking the brand). Two of the three retailers I've dealt with, no longer stock the brand. All three retailers tell a consistent story when it comes to their experience of servicing, communication including paperwork and cosmetic issues. I haven't spoken to the fourth (newest) dealer.

I'm not here to apportion blame, though the retailer can be just the front man for the brands that they represent.

A long time ago, I worked in watch / jewellery retail and I agree with one of the three dealers, that some of the best customer service with repairs can be had from some of the cheapest brands whilst expensive brands can be woefully lacking e.g. Casio's repair department used to be held in high esteem.


----------



## AKM

And finally, just to clarify with some before and after pictures....

The first warranty repair was for the Si movement, which needed an adjustment after its running in period (time keeping had worsened to 15 seconds per day accuracy). This was carried out and the watch has since been running within chronometer specifications.

The second warranty repair was for the rust to the case and bracelet. This began in October 2018. The watch was returned with what appeared to be a new case but other than a clean, no work had been carried out on the bracelet.

The third warranty repair was to send the watch and bracelet back for the rust / pitting to be addressed on the bracelet - the watch arrived back on 17/08/19 and the bracelet has been re-blasted, though this has not completely removed the rust / pitting.

The before and after pictures show the condition of the bracelet after it arrived back from the repair for rust / pitting having just had a clean and how the bracelet looks today (after my third warranty repair):



















And here's a close up of how the inside of the end link looks today:










Apologies for the terrible pictures and Photobucket banners (where there are two pictures side by side, the 'after' / present day is on the right).

My desired resolution would be to just have the two remaining affected parts replaced (e.g. the end link and bracelet link) and to not have to send the watch back a fourth time.

I'm concerned that the rust is still there (albeit harder to see with the naked eye) and I'm unwilling to have the bracelet attached to the watch case until it's all gone.

Failing a satisfactory resolution, I may to have to entertain a loss scenario by selling the parts for 'spares or repair' on a internet auction site. You might remember that I considered this outcome months ago and it is a last resort, save for the insult of paying Damasko to provide replacement parts.


----------



## cadenza

Well, something still looks very wrong, with all that rust, but I cannot keep up with who did what when, and I certainly am not interested in assigning blame either, as that does nobody any good at all.

I would be confident that in fact the rust is indeed still there, unless complete removal has been proven and documented to you by Damasko and/or their resellers. Steel wool, ScotchBrite, some cleaner, a rag...did not get rid of that rust; it is not possible.

I only hope that somehow someone resolves the rust issue to your satisfaction.
Selling the entire watch and bracelet at a loss would seem a real shame, especially given your efforts and patience but that is obviously a choice only you can make.

Either way, good luck.


----------



## Z engineer

cadenza said:


> Selling the entire watch...


Would seem a bit like overkill to me, as the watch case was repaired/replaced to be in perfect condition. At some point OP seems to assume that Damasko will automatically take care of the bracelet as well (which was bought separately from the watch at a different retailer), but was that actually confirmed before the watch was taken in for repairs?

Aside from that, OP has the receipt of the bracelet. If the warranty period hasn't expired and the rust falls under warranty repairs, then the first party to contact would be the retailer that sold the bracelet. If they refuse because they are no longer an AD, then contact Damasko directly for further advise.

I think that would be the way to go, right? Did OP do this? (Having the retailer that sold the watch resolve a warranty issue on the bracelet seems a bit odd to me)

In any case it's not a nice situation, not for OP and not for Damasko. Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## cadenza

cadenza said:


> Selling the entire watch...





Z engineer said:


> Would seem a bit like overkill to me...


Oh come on, man. Talk about taking a single snippet piece of a phrase and then _completely_ revising the context!

I wrote (and only because the OP alluded to possibly selling in the first place):
_"Selling the entire watch and bracelet at a loss would seem a real shame, especially given your efforts and patience but that is obviously a choice only you can make."_

Of course I did *not* recommend that the OP sell the watch, and never have, especially as he obviously has already invested so much of his time and effort into it.


----------



## Mirabello1

Reading this thread and looking at those pictures is insane. one of two things should happen, either Damasco should directly respond to this post with a proper explanation/rebuttal or they should have given you a brand new case and bracelet. I don't understand how these companies don't realize that things like this will affect people like me and others from buying their products. A lot of us read these posts on this website..


----------



## Dan GSR

100% 
Damasko WAS high on my list as the next watch.
Now, unsure


----------



## AKM

Z engineer said:


> [...]
> 
> Aside from that, OP has the receipt of the bracelet. If the warranty period hasn't expired and the rust falls under warranty repairs, then the first party to contact would be the retailer that sold the bracelet. If they refuse because they are no longer an AD, then contact Damasko directly for further advise.
> 
> I think that would be the way to go, right? Did OP do this? (Having the retailer that sold the watch resolve a warranty issue on the bracelet seems a bit odd to me)
> 
> In any case it's not a nice situation, not for OP and not for Damasko. Hope it gets resolved.


The authorised dealer who supplied the bracelet, Page & Cooper, no longer stocked Damasko nor had any relationship with them at the time the issue first arose. I spoke with owner to no avail they were unwilling to send the bracelet or watch to Germany for me. If you look at the beginning of the thread, I spelled out some legal options as to my consumer rights (though another person criticised me for that) and how the situation was less than ideal.

I e-mailed Damasko explaining the issue asking for advice and, explained who supplied what to whom and when - their advice was to return the watch to them. I made sure the second time that the watch went back for the rust issue, that proof of purchase for the bracelet was stapled to the guarantee itself.

I've done everything I could reasonably be expected to do as a consumer.


----------



## cadenza

AKM said:


> The authorised dealer who supplied the bracelet, Page & Cooper, no longer stocked Damasko nor had any relationship with them at the time the issue first arose. I spoke with owner to no avail they were unwilling to send the bracelet or watch to Germany for me. If you look at the beginning of the thread, I spelled out some legal options as to my consumer rights (though another person criticised me for that) and how the situation was less than ideal.
> 
> I e-mailed Damasko explaining the issue asking for advice and, explained who supplied what to whom and when - their advice was to return the watch to them. I made sure the second time that the watch went back for the rust issue, that proof of purchase for the bracelet was stapled to the guarantee itself.
> 
> *I've done everything I could reasonably be expected to do as a consumer.*


Above and beyond that, it seems to me.

Disregard the curmudgeons, the critics, and the empty promisers; stay on Damasko _themselves_ to work with you directly to resolve the issue completely once and for all.


----------



## kamonjj

This thread is scary ......

Good luck to the OP getting everything resolved.


----------



## jcombs1

It’s unbelievable that it’s taken a year and still not resolved, Damasko should be ashamed. I have long considered Damasko as beyond reproach and on my list to own, that has changed after reading this thread.

I don’t blame you for selling the watch, I would do the same after this customer service-clown show.


----------



## AKM

jcombs1 said:


> It's unbelievable that it's taken a year and still not resolved, Damasko should be ashamed. I have long considered Damasko as beyond reproach and on my list to own, that has changed after reading this thread.
> 
> I don't blame you for selling the watch, I would do the same after this customer service-clown show.


I think the forum rules might prohibit me from indicating any intention to sell and certainly would not allow a 'sales post' in the main forum, so I'm not going to confirm or deny the situation.

Nonetheless, it's a real shame with where I've ended up in my decision making, as my fiancée loves the watch as much as I do, has worn it on occasion and has asked since the first day I got it whether she can have one. For a while I had thought we'd get a matching pair or I'd hold out for the DC 86. I put those ideas on hold whilst I was waiting to get the watch back, as I refuse to get further involved whilst I've got an outstanding issue. I felt like I was being stubborn about this point, but now it provides more options.

Today I'm wearing a G-Shock, trying to decide whether it, along with a Longines Big Eye, a CWC and a vintage Fortis Cosmonaut (Lemania 5100), could have my 'tool watch needs' covered. That's the great thing about a Damasko watch, it can take the place of three or more other watches, it's like a Swiss Army Knife and makes all of your other watches seem oddly specialised and only able to serve a specific function. The Damasko has been the favourite of the bunch and the 'go to' option whereas with the others, I'm always second guessing whether I've made the right choice for the occasion.


----------



## jcombs1

I assume your returned the bracelet for a full refund? Not sure how the buyer protection laws work in Europe, although I think they are much more buyer friendly than here in the states.

I don’t think there would be an issue of violating forum rules if you stated you were/are selling the watch. I won’t post a link but it’s not hard to find, just search the worlds largest auction site for Damasko and sort by recently added. There aren’t that many DC56’s listed for sale.

Good luck with the sale, I would have done the same.


----------



## DAMASKO

Dear Watchuseek members, dear AKM

today I read this post again and saw that it does not come to an end.
Firstly, AKM many apologies for all the inconveniences which you had with your DC56 Si.

Today I would like to talk about DAMASKO's view regarding the issue this thread is about.

*In April 2018*, we received your DC56 Si and repairs have been made on the movement.

*In December 2018*, we received the chrono from our concessionaire complaining about the rust. Thus, we changed the case, parts of the bracelet and cleaned it so that the watch left our premises in excellent condition. *In the beginning of January 2019*, we sent the watch back to the concessionaire.

*End of February 2019*, the watch was sent in again because of the same problem. *In the middle of March 2019* after resolving it we sent the watch back to the concessionaire.

Based on the drawn timeline you can see that the watch was only a short period of time in our manufacture and not for a 4 months period (we can also verify this by shipping documents). Usually a service of our watches requests at least a 4 weeks period but (warranty) repairs are always done asap.

For DAMASKO it is important that the customer gets his watch back asap and given it is assembly work and cleaning, this will happen very fast. However, every repair is made according to the principle first in first out and repairs cannot happen within a day.

We do not understand why this watch rusts again. When the watch with bracelet left our house both our quality control and Mr Damasko himself took care of it as it was the second time that this happened. When the DC56 Si left it was in an excellent condition, we would never return a rusty watch / bracelet. This is not our philosophy and not how we would like to satisfy our customers.

Now I see that there are still problems with the watch / bracelet. As we want to have satisfied DAMASKO customers we would like to offer you to contact us directly/me Isabella. I would like to arrange a pickup for your watch and have a look into this matter again.
We would be pleased, if the DAMASKO customers would communicate with us more. I am sure that we always find a solution which suits both sides. If we do not know that there are problems and disappointment, we cannot react. We have a general sales e-mail ([email protected]) and an e-mail for repairs ([email protected]). Please also understand that we also need a few days for replying to your mails.


----------



## AKM

DAMASKO said:


> Dear Watchuseek members, dear AKM
> 
> today I read this post again and saw that it does not come to an end.
> Firstly, AKM many apologies for all the inconveniences which you had with your DC56 Si.
> 
> Today I would like to talk about DAMASKO's view regarding the issue this thread is about.
> 
> *In April 2018*, we received your DC56 Si and repairs have been made on the movement.
> 
> *In December 2018*, we received the chrono from our concessionaire complaining about the rust. Thus, we changed the case, parts of the bracelet and cleaned it so that the watch left our premises in excellent condition. *In the beginning of January 2019*, we sent the watch back to the concessionaire.
> 
> *End of February 2019*, the watch was sent in again because of the same problem. *In the middle of March 2019* after resolving it we sent the watch back to the concessionaire.
> 
> Based on the drawn timeline you can see that the watch was only a short period of time in our manufacture and not for a 4 months period (we can also verify this by shipping documents). Usually a service of our watches requests at least a 4 weeks period but (warranty) repairs are always done asap.
> 
> For DAMASKO it is important that the customer gets his watch back asap and given it is assembly work and cleaning, this will happen very fast. However, every repair is made according to the principle first in first out and repairs cannot happen within a day.
> 
> We do not understand why this watch rusts again. When the watch with bracelet left our house both our quality control and Mr Damasko himself took care of it as it was the second time that this happened. When the DC56 Si left it was in an excellent condition, we would never return a rusty watch / bracelet. This is not our philosophy and not how we would like to satisfy our customers.
> 
> Now I see that there are still problems with the watch / bracelet. As we want to have satisfied DAMASKO customers we would like to offer you to contact us directly/me Isabella. I would like to arrange a pickup for your watch and have a look into this matter again.
> We would be pleased, if the DAMASKO customers would communicate with us more. I am sure that we always find a solution which suits both sides. If we do not know that there are problems and disappointment, we cannot react. We have a general sales e-mail ([email protected]) and an e-mail for repairs ([email protected]). Please also understand that we also need a few days for replying to your mails.


Thank you kindly for your response.

I can confirm that there are no remaining issues with the watch itself (as these have been remedied by yourselves), however two of the bracelet parts are still affected namely the end link and one of the outer links (as shown in the earlier pictures).

I will contact you directly to try and arrange a resolution.

Regards


----------



## Dan GSR

I really hope this is resolved to satisfaction.


----------



## jcombs1

I’m glad that Damasko responded directly to this thread and hopefully this will be resolved to everyone’s satisfaction.

Although, it’s hard to believe that after almost 12 months and 3 trips to the factory it’s still not fixed. Looking forward to an update, fourth times a charm???

Good luck AKM, you are more patient and civil than I may have been given the circumstances.


----------



## kamonjj

Any updates on this situation?


----------



## Lemon328i

Damasko really stands behind its products! It is awesome they reached out here to fix a very likely rare, odd occurrence. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

kamonjj said:


> Any updates on this situation?


They e-mailed me, I responded with a question. They e-mailed me again, I responded - last contact was over a week ago.

I need to e-mail them again and ask what's happening.

I still have the bracelet and it's the same as it was.

Edit: they emailed me the following morning and shipping should take place later this week.


----------



## ancap95

This thread cured my budding Damasko infatuation, thanks for sharing/warning.


----------



## AKM

Damasko have my bracelet.

They have told me that they've looked at it with a microscope and that there is no rust on it. I've attached below an image of how the inside of the end link looked when I sent it.

They are going to refinish the parts as a gesture of goodwill as they are now out of warranty.

I am unable to explain the orange / brown spots or black pitting, which cannot be cleaned off, have been refinished once already by Damasko and correllate exactly with where the rust occurred on both the bracelet parts and the watch case the first time that the watch and bracelet were returned for repair.

I've asked them to provide me with a price for replacing the part, since they won't accept this as a fault.


----------



## AKM

The pictures on the original post #1 are now blurred out as I'm unwilling to pay Photobucket to host them.

There's no option to edit the original post, so here they are as attachments.


----------



## StufflerMike

The problem is, if you use Imgur as a host the pics do not show up for must of us ( esp. on Safari). Direct upload would be the better option.









Imgur TOS explicitly state

Also, don't use Imgur to host image libraries you link to from elsewhere, content for your website, advertising, avatars, or anything else that turns us into your content delivery network. If you do - and we will be the judge - or if you do anything illegal, in addition to any other legal rights we may have, we will ban you along with the site you're hotlinking from, delete all your images, report you to the authorities if necessary, and prevent you from viewing any images hosted on Imgur.com. We mean it.


----------



## AKM

Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## Dan GSR

ancap95 said:


> This thread cured my budding Damasko infatuation, thanks for sharing/warning.


Same
Looking at Sinn


----------



## nfetterly

Recently picked up a DK14 with bracelet (also have a Sinn UX), the Damasko absolutely rocks. Although for my next go round with Damasko I'm was already leaning more towards damast coating & white face.


----------



## neilziesing

Seems very odd to me. I thought these were all tegimented, or stanless steel. Is it possible that the stain was not rust, but rather a reaction to exposure to a corrosive agent? Please let us know what you discover.


----------



## kamonjj

neilziesing said:


> Seems very odd to me. I thought these were all tegimented, or stanless steel. Is it possible that the stain was not rust, but rather a reaction to exposure to a corrosive agent? Please let us know what you discover.


This has been discussed a lot over the years. Due to the type of treatment, the corrosion resistance is lessened.


----------



## WatchMann

kamonjj said:


> This has been discussed a lot over the years. Due to the type of treatment, the corrosion resistance is lessened.


This is rare from what I have seen, once in a decade. It was superficial and very small, possibly from trapped moisture.


----------



## AKM

WatchMann said:


> This is rare from what I have seen, once in a decade. It was superficial and very small, possibly from trapped moisture.


Trapped moisture could exacerbate an issue with the end link where it meets the case, but it doesn't explain how one of the bracelet links on its outer face also developed a brown stain where there was no moisture to be trapped.

I wish I'd examined the bracelet parts with a loupe when they first arrived, I'd bet money that the end link had a stain on the inside from new. The bracelet link had a faint stain / smear but I thought nothing of it until it turned brown.


----------



## WatchMann

Please send me a PM with your address, happy to send a link(s) so you can enjoy your watch once more!


----------



## AKM

Here's an update - I got the bracelet back a couple of weeks ago. Damasko took care of collection and return shipping. No parts where changed, though all of the orange / brown / black marks were removed. They also re-blasted the end links to remove the marks from transit (where the links had rubbed). All work carried out as gesture of goodwill.

I've been unable to get a replacement spring for the lug pins, I lost one of them a while ago when refitting the bracelet. Neither Damasko nor Jura Watches have responded on this point.

Nonetheless, I'm considering my issue to be resolved.


PS Since I last posted, I've had some sickness, a milestone birthday, a surprise holiday and sadly, my cat died. Life's been a bit hectic.


----------



## Klipp452

Thank you so much AKM for posting this issue, sharing your experience and keeping the thread up-to-date. I have read each page with great interest. I personally feel you have been extremely patient, as we are not talking about a regular watch. I have been looking into the DA34 for over a year now as a possible milestone birthday gift to myself shortly. Since this model has the same ice hardened steel as yours, I am deeply concerned about making this investment. I have many watches, one of which being a 39 year old Seiko turtle 6309, and there is not a speck of corrosion on it or any others that I have. I would have appreciated more information from Damasko on this issue, as to possible causes. I hope your watch/bracelet never experience this problem again.


----------



## myke

Dare I say this is an isolated well documented case. I have 6 Damaskos some are 5 years old. No issues. Do yourself a favour pull the trigger on your birthday. You deserve it and you will be happy you did



Klipp452 said:


> Thank you so much AKM for posting this issue, sharing your experience and keeping the thread up-to-date. I have read each page with great interest. I personally feel you have been extremely patient, as we are not talking about a regular watch. I have been looking into the DA34 for over a year now as a possible milestone birthday gift to myself shortly. Since this model has the same ice hardened steel as yours, I am deeply concerned about making this investment. I have many watches, one of which being a 39 year old Seiko turtle 6309, and there is not a speck of corrosion on it or any others that I have. I would have appreciated more information from Damasko on this issue, as to possible causes. I hope your watch/bracelet never experience this problem again.


----------



## sliderule3_14

A good read, but a sad story. I just bought my first Damasko last month, a DA36. I absolutely love this watch and it performs admirably. @AKM, Thanks for your frank and detailed account of your troubles.

This reminds me of Margo Ledbetter exclaiming: "I ordered a nine-foot tree!"


----------



## mike756

Less than stellar results/effort on Damasko's part IMO. Problem start in-warranty and was never resolved. Should have been fixed/replaced the first time around, not kinda-sorta fixed after multiple trips and to add insult to injury, not replacing/including the extra minor parts that were needed. I can tell they really care about their customers (/sarc). Both this and a previous thread has solidly put Damasko on my AVOID list.


----------



## Happy Acres

*DC56 Si case and bracelet*

Rather extreme you throw the baby out with the bath water, you are totally missing out. Thousands of happy owners here.


----------



## StufflerMike

mike756 said:


> Less than stellar results/effort on Damasko's part IMO. Problem start in-warranty and was never resolved. Should have been fixed/replaced the first time around, not kinda-sorta fixed after multiple trips and to add insult to injury, not replacing/including the extra minor parts that were needed. I can tell they really care about their customers (/sarc). Both this and a previous thread has solidly put Damasko on my AVOID list.


Excellent move (/sarc). Already own 8 Damasko watches (without any flaws) and #9 is hopefully at my door next week.


----------



## whineboy

@ mike756 - OP's problem was, in part, that he lost AD support. The watch came from Jura Watches, bracelet from Page & Cooper, and neither are now Damasko ADs. So he was in an unfortunate and unusual position. Really, a bad situation. Of course in this price range goods should be perfect. 

If you have spent time on this subforum you'll know the best way to address any issues with Damasko is through one of their dedicated ADs. Many are stellar (especially in the U.S., where I bought mine). Problems are solved!

I recently bought my second Damasko, in part due to the many stories here about the excellent customer support offered by their ADs.


----------



## mike756

Come on guys, there's no excuse for this. AD involvement or not, Damasko bungled it all the way through. A mod even contacted someone within the company to take a look at this and the outcome was abysmal. I understand that the company may not be equipped to handle individual customers but then they should have handed it off to an existing AD to take care of the customer (and then Damasko could have taken care of that AD after the fact). Plus, if the AD's are the lynch pins of their CS interaction, that should worry customers as TWO AD's in this case, stopped being AD's which left the customer out in the dark. Bottom line, customer should have been taken care of for something is OBVIOUSLY defective/faulty. Personally, I think the company would have saved money and saved face by just replacing the watch entirely.


----------



## Happy Acres

Still absolutely no reason to completely dismiss an amazing company and product, imo. Come on guy, you ever make a mistake, they happen now and then.


----------



## sonyman99

Well I’m here because I’ve been interested in a Damasko watch. 

I won’t be buying one after reading this. Not because there has been a problem, because any product can develop an issue, but because of how it has been dealt with by Damasko which seems appalling.

If they had replaced the watch as a gesture of goodwill the PR would have resulted in further sales I am sure. Especially as they knew about and responded directly on this forum.

The fact it was purchased through an AD should be irrelevant. I am in Europe and recently bought a Steinhart from Gnomon in Singapore. Before I did I contacted Steinhart in Germany and specifically asked if I had a warranty issue could I deal with them in Germany directly or would I have to send it back to Singapore. Within a day I received a positive response and I purchased the watch. That is the service a watch manufacturer should provide. 

I know this is an isolated and probably rare occurrence with many being happy as their watch hasn’t developed any faults and that’s great. After reading this though I’m not taking the chance.


----------



## mike756

Happy Acres said:


> Still absolutely no reason to completely dismiss an amazing company and product, imo. Come on guy, you ever make a mistake, they happen now and then.


Sure, mistakes are made and in this case, the mistake was the rust....but then Damasko carries on to make a series of more "mistakes" without even correcting the initial mistake (after a couple of "attempts") At this point, I think it's incorrect to label the later actions as simply mistakes. IMO, it was an outright disregard for the customer. Who do they think they are? Richemont?

This thread also highlights a rather major weakness of their case treatment. I always wondered why other companies weren't doing similar things but now I know why.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

mike756 said:


> Sure, mistakes are made and in this case, the mistake was the rust....but then Damasko carries on to make a series of more "mistakes" without even correcting the initial mistake (after a couple of "attempts") At this point, I think it's incorrect to label the later actions as simply mistakes. IMO, it was an outright disregard for the customer. Who do they think they are? Richemont?
> 
> This thread also highlights a rather major weakness of their case treatment. I always wondered why other companies weren't doing similar things but now I know why.


Damasko did fix OP's problem w/the case by refinishing or replacing it; his main problem was the bracelet. I agree that Damasko's customer service could use improvement & that they should have simply replaced the bracelet, but I wouldn't dismiss their product line. For the record, I bought OP's watch via eBay several months ago (don't know what he eventually did w/the bracelet) & have experienced no corrosion issues despite exposing the watch to both fresh & saltwater.


----------



## noregrets

Damasko watches are amazing, but their customer service leaves a lot to be desired for sure if you deal with them directly (or through a discontinued AD). 

Easy solution is just to buy through WatchMann and he takes care of everything for you.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

